# تقرير شااامل عما حدث في حمص بالأمس



## The Antiochian (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*(توضيح بسيط مني قبل التقرير ، سأوضح فقط الأحداث السابقة التي أدت لما يلي ، خلال عدة أيام فقط استشهد 70 مؤيداً في حمص ، عمليات هجوم على باصات مثل باص الجيش 9شهدء وباص الموظفين 5 شهداء ، قنص الطفلة ساندرا 13 سنة ، عمليات اختطاف وذبح على الهوية بشكل جماعي)*


*خاص شبكة أخبار حمص الأولى
**www.facebook.com/HNN.SYRIA*

*تقـــــــــــــــــــــرير...** مـــــــــــــــــيداني شـــــــــــــــامل :

حمص تاريخ 7-9-2011

في البداية نترحم على شهداءنا الأبرار من جيشنا العربي السوري
ونتوجه بقلوبنا بالدعاء له لحمايته من غدر المسلحين المتطرفين الكفرة

والآن أترككم مع تقرير اليوم بالكامل :

شهدت محافظة حمص اليوم
يوم أمني بامتياز وسأقول لكم أن الجيش السوري والعقلية الأمنية التي يمتلكها
استطاعت اليوم أن تدك جماعة الكفرة السورية وتخرهم ساجدين لعظمت جيشنا العظيم 

بدأت الأحداث منذ ساعات الفجر الأولى حوالي الساعة الرابعة فجراً بتاريخ 7 - 9 -2011

حيث بدأت تحركات لبعض قوى الجيش داخل مدينة حمص في منطقة باب تدمر بالقرب من مؤسسة المياه
لتمتد إلى مناطق عديدة منها : حي الورشة - بستان الديوان - الحميدية - باب السباع وغيرها من المناطق
التي خبأت بين أورقتها وأزقتها وحاراتها المئات من المسلحين الكفرة 

وكانت النتيجة الأولى لجيشنا الباسل تصفية الكافر الوهابي بلال الكن (يوجد خبر خاص به مع صورة تثبت أنه إرهابي مسلح وصورة تثبت مقتله)
الذي يعتبر المطلوب الرقم واحد في حمص
وهو من قيادات كتيبة خالد بن الوليد التي حتى الآن تعتقد نفسها أنها كتيبة
وما هي إلا حفنة من العراعير الساقطين تحت أقدام حماة ديارنا

حيث تم تصفية أربعة من قاداتها واستسلام 25 مسلح منها وتسليم أنفسهم مع أسلحتحم
التي تنوعت ما بين أسلحة ثقيلة وخفيفة

و بعض أسماء عناصر التنظيم الإرهابي الذين تم تصفيتهم :

الخائن المتطرف : بلال الكن
الخائن المتطرف : أحمد النكدلي
الخائن المتطرف : خالد عبدالعزيز مراد 
الخائن المتطرف : حسين كاخيا
الخائن المتطرف : خالد رومية 
الخائن المتطرف : محمد طالب 
الخائن المتطرف : راتب الفرملي 
الخائن المتطرف : أحمد عادل راتب الجراح
الخائن المتطرف : طارق المصري 
الخائن المتطرف : أحمد جميل تركماني
الخائن المتطرف : محمد رضا فاتح التركاوي
الخائن المتطرف : عبد الحليم جوانيه
الخائن المتطرف : ياسين زعرور
الخائن المتطرف : عادل جاباش 
الخائن المتطرف : عمار نعسان اليوسف
الخائن المتطرف : جميل إبراهيم عثمان
الخائن المتطرف : عبد الحليم جوانية
الخائن المتطرف : عمر زهوري شتور 
الخائن المتطرف : ياسين عزوز
الخائن المتطرف : محمد طالب
الخائن المتطرف : محمد عماد


- كما تعرض المشفى العسكري بحمص إلى قذيفتين آر بي جي
أصابت الزجاج الخارجي للطابق الخامس للمشفى بإصابات طفيفة
تلاه وابل من الرصاص وكان مصدر الاطلاقمن جهة البساتين وليس من جهة الكليات
والحمد لله لا وجود لأي إصابات من الكادر الطبي أو العسكري المتواجد هناك

- عند تشييع الشهيد شادي المحمد من المشفى العسكري
تعرض موكب التشييع في شارع الستين
إلى اطلاق رصاص الأمر الذي نتج عنه 3 إصابات من موكب التشييع

- وتصفية عدد من المسلحين كانوا يختبؤون داخل محل
في شارع الورشة الرئيسي و بالقرب من مارليان
واعتقال 25 مسلح بالقرب من جامع الأوزاعي

- تمت محاصرة المشفى من قبل المسلحين سببه
ان عدد من جرحاهم وقتلاهم متواجدين هناك
ومحاصرتهم له هي كنوع من الحماية لهؤلاء الكفرة المصابين
وقام المسلحيون بسرقة الأدوية و الأدوات الإسعافية
من أجل نقل مصابيهم الأنجاس إلى أماكن أخرى

**والمعلومات الجديدة المتعلقة بهذا الموضوع 
/ استطاعت قوى الجيش من اقتحام مشفى البر والقاء القبض على 15 من المسلحين المصابين وتصفية المسلحين الذين كانوا يحاولون حمايتهم /
وأسماء الذين تم إلقاء القبض عليهم في عملية المداهمة التي قام بها الجيش لمشفى البر :
- ناصر أبو الذهب
- قيس أبو الذهب
- أمير الياسين
- يحيى الياسين
- وليد مراد
- محمد الخالد
- ملاذ توكل
- عبد الله المحمد
- مازن النعسان
- محمد العمر
- نايف القصاب
- مهند العباس
- عبد السلام الحجة
- عدي العبد
- عقبة الجندلي

- و تمت إصابة اثنين من موظفي الشركة السورية للغاز بحمص
والتي تقع بالقرب من شركة التأمينات
والموظفين هم :
المهندس عبد الجليل صالح
والآخر : اسمه زيدان ولم نستطع معرفة كنيته
وبعد إصابتهما قام مدير الشركة السورية للغاز ومعاونه
بإصدار أمر باسعافهما إلى مشفى البر !!!!!!!!
وكلنا نعرف ماذا يعني مشفى البر بالوعر ؟؟؟؟!!!!
الأمر الذي يستدعي طرح الكثير من علامات الاستفهام حول هذا الأمر
وخصوصاً أن المشفى العمالي والمشفى الوطني أقرب إلى الشركة السورية للغاز
مدير الشركة السورية للغاز هو : حسين وداعة
ونائبه : فادي حمدون

والمعلومات الجديدة المتعلقة بهذا الموضوع تأكدت بالأدلة القاطعة 
أن المدعو حسين وداعة و فادي حمدون ويضاف إليهم آخرين هم من أكبر ممولين جماعة المسلحين
ويعتبرون من رؤوس المجموعات الوهابية في حمص بل على مستوى سورية كلها
وأعدكم في القريب العاجل بتقرير كامل موثق بالدلائل والقرائن عن آلية عمل هؤلاء الخونة المتآمرين

- كما قام مسلحون بحرق عدد من السيارت لمواطنين مدنيين مؤيدين وبلغ عدد السيارات المحروقة 6 سيارات .

- وتم العثور على 7 جثث مجهولة الهوية وتم نقلها إلى المشفى الوطني بحمص ليرتفع عدد الجثث التي تم العثور عليها في اليومين الماضيين إلى 11 جثة .

- كما تعرض المواطن محمد العلي وهو في الخمسين من عمره لرصاصة غادرة في رأسه
في كرم شمشم أمام صيدلية أكرم بعد أن قامت مجموعة مسلحة من حي الخالدية باطلاق الرصاص نحو الحي .

- واستطاعت قوى الأمن من تحرير عدد من المخطوفين وأنباء أن اعدادهم تتراوح ما بين 10 - 14 شخص ومن بينهم الذي استطعنا التأكد منه خبره :

مجد منصور ابن العميد غسان منصور
الذي تم الاعتداء عليه في حي البياضة واختطاف ابنه
من قبل مسلحين كانوا يرتدون لباس حفظ النظام
و تم تحريره بعد عملية مداهمة لأحد البيوت في باب تدمر
وقام الخاطفين بتعذيبه ولكن حالته الآن جيدة وهو بين أهله وأصدقاءه .

- كما تم القاء القبض على سيارة من نوع كيا ريو كان بها ثلاثة مسلحين
حيث كانت السيارة تتحرك على طريق الشام وأثناء تنقلها 
تفاجأت بوجود حاجز تابع للجيش
الأمر الذي جعلها تعود بالاتجاه العاكس لتدخل إلى الشارع المؤدي إلى دوار المساكن
وهناك استطاع أهل المنطقة من القاء القبض عليهم
وخصوصاً أن السيارة اصدمت بالرصيف مرتين أثناء محاولتها الهرب
وعلى الرغم من أنهم مسلحين استطاع الاهالي من القاء القبض عليهم
والمأجرة بهم ضرباً إلى أن تم إيصالهم إلى باب مشفى النهضة 
ومن ثم جاءت دوية تابعة للأمن بأخذهم
والسيارة التي كانت بحوزتهم مسروقة 
وكما ضُبط داخل السيارة على أسلحة وجوازات سفر ودولارات

- في حين وصلت أعداد الإصابات من قوى الجيش حسب آخر تقرير نشرناه 50 إصابة 
في حين ارتفع عدد الشهداء إلى 7 شهداء

- ومنذ ساعات خرجت مظاهرات في عدد من المناطق على مستوى ضيق
ولكن لمعلوماتكم المظاهرات خرجت لخلق نوع من التشتيت 
من أجل التغطية على حركة المسلحين وللفت انتباه الجيش إليهم
حتى يتسنى للمسلحين الاختباء
ما بين المتظاهرين الكفرة وتغيير مواقعهم 
ولكن أؤكد لكم أن الجيش عنده علمٌ بذلك لأن وقت التراخي قد ذهب وولى .

- ولحظة نشر الخبر حمص تعيش هدوء حذر في أغلب المناطق
مع سماع لاطلاق رصاص متفرق بمواعيد متباعدة حينة وقريبة حيناً آخر .
والسعادة تعم أغلب الناس بسبب وجود الجيش بحمص
الذي أبهرنا بتواجده وتوزعه وانتشاره .

- وخبر سابق : 
قام مسلحون يوم الثلاثاء بمحاولة خطف المدعو / حسن محمد الكور/
من داخل محله المعد لبيع الخضار بحي الوعر
ومع فشلهم قاموا بإطلاق النار عليه مما أدى لوفاته


الرحمة على أرواح شهدائنا الأبرار والدعاء ثم الدعاء لجيشنا في مهمته
لتطهير حمص من العراعير الأنجاس الذين عكروا صفونا بشكل مقيت وسافر

تقبلوا تحياتي
آدمن شبكة أخبار حمص الأولى*


----------



## grges monir (8 سبتمبر 2011)

هى سوريا بدات فية حرب العصابات فىالشوارع ولااية
ربنا يرحمنا ويحافظ على سوريا الحبيبة من كل شر
بس فية سؤال صغير يطرح نفسة عزيزى الانطاكى
اذا الوضع هكذا على ارض الواقع فهل لاتوجد معلومات استخباراتية للدول المناهضة لسوريا وخصووصا امريكا التى كل يوم  تفرض حصار من نوع مختلف على سوريا
ام كما يقال ان السياسة لعبة قذرة لادخل لمصلحة الشعوب فيها


----------



## fouad78 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

طبعا روح شوف الجزيرة منبر الإخوان المسلمين والمتعصبين
تقول أن الأمن قتل 34 مدنياً
​



> *- ولحظة نشر الخبر حمص تعيش هدوء حذر في أغلب المناطق
> مع سماع لاطلاق رصاص متفرق بمواعيد متباعدة حينة وقريبة حيناً آخر .
> والسعادة تعم أغلب الناس بسبب وجود الجيش بحمص
> الذي أبهرنا بتواجده وتوزعه وانتشاره .*


 
لمن لا يعرف حمص، حمص هي من أجمل المحافظات بالطبيعة والشعب

ومعروف عن الشعب السوري تسامحه وتعايشه بسلام بين الطوائف ولكن حمص هي رمز لهذا التعايش
وقد صُدمنا جميعاً من النعرة الطائفية التي ظهرت لدى السنة خصوصاً​شكرا عزيزي لنقل الخبر 
شكرا عزيزي لنقل الخبر​​​​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## fouad78 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

grges monir قال:


> هى سوريا بدات فية حرب العصابات فىالشوارع ولااية
> ربنا يرحمنا ويحافظ على سوريا الحبيبة من كل شر
> بس فية سؤال صغير يطرح نفسة عزيزى الانطاكى
> اذا الوضع هكذا على ارض الواقع فهل لاتوجد معلومات استخباراتية للدول المناهضة لسوريا وخصووصا امريكا التى كل يوم تفرض حصار من نوع مختلف على سوريا
> ام كما يقال ان السياسة لعبة قذرة لادخل لمصلحة الشعوب فيها


حرب العصابات بدأت منذ اليوم الأول مع الأسف الشديد
حيث كانوا يقتلون مدنيين وعسكريين من أجل أن يكون هناك دم وثأر
وبالنسبة لأمريكا أتمنى عزيزي أنك لا تؤمن أن الرئيس الأمريكي هو رسول السلام في العالم
وأن شغله الشاغل هو تحقيق مطالب شعوب بالحرية والديمقراطية
هي مصالح سياسية واقتصادية لا أكثر
أمريكا بنفسها اعترفت بمساعدتهم ولكنها تعتبرهم ثوار مثل ليبيا​​​​


----------



## Merkava (8 سبتمبر 2011)

سمعت الجيش راح يوثق كل شي بلفيديو؟انطاكي...وديلي ايميلك عالخاص ما بقدر رد عليك لانه خاصيه الرسائل لسه مش مفعله.


----------



## النهيسى (8 سبتمبر 2011)

مجهود جميل
شكرا
الرب مع شعب سوريا ومصر آمين






​


----------



## The Antiochian (8 سبتمبر 2011)

> هى سوريا بدات فية حرب العصابات فىالشوارع ولااية
> ربنا يرحمنا ويحافظ على سوريا الحبيبة من كل شر
> بس فية سؤال صغير يطرح نفسة عزيزى الانطاكى
> اذا الوضع هكذا على ارض الواقع فهل لاتوجد معلومات استخباراتية للدول المناهضة لسوريا وخصووصا امريكا التى كل يوم تفرض حصار من نوع مختلف على سوريا
> ام كما يقال ان السياسة لعبة قذرة لادخل لمصلحة الشعوب فيها


*أخي الحبيب هذا الوضع في حمص وسينتهي تنظيف المحافظة خلال يومين على الأكثر .*
*أخي الحبيب ليس فقط يوجد معلومات استخباراتية لديهم ، بل إن دول مختلفة تقف بصورة مباشرة وراء التسليح والتمرد ، بدليل خلال فترة دخول الجيش للمدن قبل انسحابه منها ألقي القبض على المئات من غير السوريين بينهم ضباط رفيعي المستوى .*
*والعقوبات لن تؤثر علينا ، فالنفط السوري ثلث اقتصادنا ومع ذلك فهو أساساً لا يدخل في الميزانية ، وينفق بالكامل بشكل سري ما بين تسليح واحتياط اقتصادي وغير ذلك .*


----------



## MAJI (8 سبتمبر 2011)

لمن لا يعرف حمص، حمص هي من أجمل المحافظات بالطبيعة والشعب

ومعروف عن الشعب السوري تسامحه وتعايشه بسلام بين الطوائف ولكن حمص هي رمز لهذا التعايش

وقد صُدمنا جميعاً من النعرة الطائفية التي ظهرت لدى السنة خصوصاً
مع الاسف 
قلوبنا معكم 
ويارب يعود السلام وتسود المحبة
شكرا على التقرير
الرب يباركك​


----------

